# MOBO for AMD sempron 145 in <2.8k



## samaresh7 (Oct 31, 2011)

with very good onboard graphics


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

Gigabyte ga-ma78lmt-s2 @2.55k


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2011)

@ *OP* - better would be Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 ( Rev 3.1 ) - supports AM3+ cpus but before getting that mobo make sure you have DDR3 ram modules


----------

